# Hypothyroidism Question



## Brando999 (Apr 14, 2009)

I have a 15 month Pit that I'm concerned might have Hypothyroidism. I've read it's not that common in Pits and usually presents in dogs - mid to later in their life...but some symptoms that he's displaying match HT - so I'm a bit concerned.

He had skin issues (itchyness/redness) when he was a puppy that was diagnosed as a combination of mites, skin allergies and yeast. They've been cleared up now though. He also has had an ear infection once in his life, his tail - in terms of hair coverage -is less than the rest of his body, he gets toenail infections or cuts (which I'm not sure if its because of Hypothyroidism or just from stepping on something outside??), and most recently (last few days and after I returned from vacation and my brother was watching him) black pigmentation has shown up on his groin area and parts of his belly. This pigmentation doesn't bother him at all - but this was the symptom that put me on the Hypothyrodism path.

Apart from that he doesn't have the usual symptoms of HT like being overweight or being sluggish. He loves running on the treadmill for 60/70/90 min each day and has a seemingless endless supply of energy. He's in great shape physically besides all this - about 60lbs with some decent muscle definition.

Anyone else notice their dog's pigmentation on their groin turning dark/black??

Thanks in advance for any light you can shed on this for me.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

@ Brando999

I have a 15 month Pit that I'm concerned might have Hypothyroidism. I've read it's not that common in Pits and usually presents in dogs - mid to later in their life...but some symptoms that he's displaying match HT - so I'm a bit concerned.
*Hun

My best advice to you if you are truly concern with your pup having HT is take the dog to the VET and have them run the HT test on him so you can simply take the next step from what you hear from the VET.*

He had skin issues (itchyness/redness) when he was a puppy that was diagnosed as a combination of mites, skin allergies and yeast. They've been cleared up now though. He also has had an ear infection once in his life, his tail - in terms of hair coverage -is less than the rest of his body, 
*What kind of food are you feeding?
What are you doing for the itching yeast skin?*

he gets toenail infections or cuts (which I'm not sure if its because of Hypothyroidism or just from stepping on something outside??), 
*Does he lick is paws or pads?
Dog can get cracked paws just like you can on your toes or fingers.
What have you put on them?
Could you please post a photo of them so I can see what it looks like?*

and most recently (last few days and after I returned from vacation and my brother was watching him) black pigmentation has shown up on his groin area and parts of his belly. This pigmentation doesn't bother him at all - but this was the symptom that put me on the Hypothyrodism path. 
Apart from that he doesn't have the usual symptoms of HT like being overweight or being sluggish. He loves running on the treadmill for 60/70/90 min each day and has a seemingless endless supply of energy. He's in great shape physically besides all this - about 60lbs with some decent muscle definition.
Anyone else notice their dog's pigmentation on their groin turning dark/black??
Thanks in advance for any light you can shed on this for me.

*Here are some other things that black pigment can be...*

Acanthosis nigricans
Adrenal sex hormone responsive dermatosis
Apocrine sweat gland cyst
Basal cell tumors
Black hair follicular dysplasia/ alopecia/ dystrophy
Bowen's disease
Bruises
Castration responsive dermatosis
Chronic irritation/inflammation
Color dilution/mutant alopecia
Cushing's disease (hyperadrenocorticism)
Cyclic (cicatrical) alopecia; seasonal flank alopecia
Demodectic mange (red mange, puppy mange) 
Epitheliotrophic lymphoma (mycosis fungoides) 
Estrogen responsive dermatosis (ovarian imbalance type II)
Follicular cyst
Follicular dysplasia (non-color linked)
Growth hormone responsive alopecia
Hemangiosarcoma
Hyperestrogenism (ovarian imbalance type I)
Hypothyroidism
Injection site alopecia
Interstitial cell tumor
Jaundice
Lentigo
Malassezia 
Mast cell tumor
Melanoma
Nasal depigmentation (Dudley nose)
Pemphigus foliaceus
Red/brown staining of hair
Rocky mountain spotted fever
Sertoli cell tumor
Skin cancer
Tail dock neuroma
Tail gland hyperplasia
Uveodermatologic syndrome
Vitiligo (Decreased Pigment)

So again go to the VET and see what they tell you... you can really be seeing something that can just be nothing..

If you want info on more for this let me know


----------

